# Need Help with Labs !!!!!



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello...I just got some lab results and I need some help with them....I had Hyperthyroidism a couple of years ago...but has been stable for some time now. I had lab work the other day because of symptoms I keep having. I had to start taking iron supplements about 3 weeks ago because my iron and transferrin saturation were low. Anyways, below are my lab results :

T4 - 7.5 range 4.7-13.3
FT4 - 0.58 range 0.77-1.61
TSH - 0.49 range 0.34-4.82

What does this all mean?

Thanks so much for any opinions


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Hello...I just got some lab results and I need some help with them....I had Hyperthyroidism a couple of years ago...but has been stable for some time now. I had lab work the other day because of symptoms I keep having. I had to start taking iron supplements about 3 weeks ago because my iron and transferrin saturation were low. Anyways, below are my lab results :
> 
> T4 - 7.5 range 4.7-13.3
> FT4 - 0.58 range 0.77-1.61
> ...


Are you on any thyroxine replacement now? It would have been most helpful if the doctor would have run FREE T3. I cannot tell w/o that test but it "seems" that you may be converting T4 to T3 real fast; thus the low TSH and the low FT4.

But, that is only a guess. If my guess is correct, you are hyperthyroid.

Please get FREE T3 (Triiodothyronine) and TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Have you ever had a sonogram or RAIU (radioactive uptake?) If not, I recommend it.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Not on any medications for thyroid at the moment...because my thyroid has been stable. I was thinking there possibly could be pituitary problem etc.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an appt to go see the Endo next week ...so I will see if he can run some more blood tests. He wanted me to take some kind of cortisol stimulation test back in nov but I have been busy with work and never got around to it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Not on any medications for thyroid at the moment...because my thyroid has been stable. I was thinking there possibly could be pituitary problem etc.


You could think that, yes. It could also be adrenal or estrogen dominance. I think hyper.

Let us know what you find out. Hopefully the endo will get it sorted next week.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Its me again...I go to the Endo on Wed...but I work for a hospital and had one of the Med Techs run my labs again. The previous post, those labs were done a little over a week ago. The Med Tech was able to run my ft3 as well. Here are the new labs....

TSH 0.90 (0.30-3.00)
FT4 0.74 (0.77-1.62)
FT3 2.86 (2.3-4.2)

I dont understand how your labs can change that much in a weeks time..is it possible ???

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Its me again...I go to the Endo on Wed...but I work for a hospital and had one of the Med Techs run my labs again. The previous post, those labs were done a little over a week ago. The Med Tech was able to run my ft3 as well. Here are the new labs....
> 
> TSH 0.90 (0.30-3.00)
> FT4 0.74 (0.77-1.62)
> ...


Since you said you had hyperthyroidism a coupe years ago and have gone several years without medication and your labs today now indicate hypo with the FT-4 and FT-3 and "normal" with TSH today and closer to hyper a week ago my bet is you have both blocking and stimulating thyroid antibodies skewing the TSH results. I think you need to take a look at your TSI and TPO antibodies along with a TBII test.

How do you "feel"?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Its me again...I go to the Endo on Wed...but I work for a hospital and had one of the Med Techs run my labs again. The previous post, those labs were done a little over a week ago. The Med Tech was able to run my ft3 as well. Here are the new labs....
> 
> TSH 0.90 (0.30-3.00)
> FT4 0.74 (0.77-1.62)
> ...


It is possible because of antibodies; most of us have waxed and waned similarly. I think Lovlkn has nailed it in her post to you.

Antibodies' tests would be a good thing.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I am so glad you got the Free T3 done. Since your FT4 is so low, I am speculating that your FT3 is low also because you are burning it up (FT3 is your active hormone.) And the antibodies also cause false labs. Those are the 2 possibilities here as I see them because your TSH is also low.

How are you feeling?


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for both of you for responding to my post  I did get my Free T3 done the other day and it was 2.86 (2.3-4.2) Doesnt seem that low to me. I have had some weird symptoms...I have been hungry and REALLY crave sweets..I have gained 40 pounds in little over a year, there is tons of hair in my brush and I am having to clean it out constantly, fatigue really bad..that is my number one complaint. I ve been going to doctors about being so tired. I had a sleep study done, Iron checked which was low. I feel cold sometimes and other times I am literally sweating. I have muscle aches and feels like my muscles are in knots, my period use to be five days and the last two months it has only lasted for 2 days. The list goes on and on...The Endo wanted me to have a costhytropin stim test back in Nov but I was scared to have it done. He was checking adrenal insufficiency, but I dont know if any of my symptoms would apply to that. Just tired of feeling BLAH all the time. Oh and last week I was real emotional and cried really easily too...who knows...LOL

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Kimmie,

Lovlkn and Andros have given you great advice. Getting your antibodies tested is so important. I hope you can get them done with your next round of blood work.

I wanted to comment on this:


> I did get my Free T3 done the other day and it was 2.86 (2.3-4.2) Doesnt seem that low to me.


Your Free T3 is slightly above the bottom of the range. People feel best with it at least 50% and higher. Mid range would be 3.25.

It sounds like you have a lot of symptoms. I hope you can get them straightened out soon. Good luck at the endo!


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello...I had my appt with the Endo...I am so upset. Back about 7 months ago he had tested allmy female hormone levels...and he never said anything to me about the results so I assumed things were ok. well when I went to his office on Wed. he said that my estrogen came back abnormal !!! What does that mean? Is it because I am getting older? I just turned 39...we talked about so much stuff that I forgot to ask about that. My lab results came back and I am not sure if they are the total T's or free T's because they gave results over the phone..so I dont have reference ranges

T4 1.15
TSH 0.9
Vit D 18.3 which she said was a little low
T3 1.06
TPO less than 6

I am so upset and just want to know whats going on...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Hello...I had my appt with the Endo...I am so upset. Back about 7 months ago he had tested allmy female hormone levels...and he never said anything to me about the results so I assumed things were ok. well when I went to his office on Wed. he said that my estrogen came back abnormal !!! What does that mean? Is it because I am getting older? I just turned 39...we talked about so much stuff that I forgot to ask about that. My lab results came back and I am not sure if they are the total T's or free T's because they gave results over the phone..so I dont have reference ranges
> 
> T4 1.15
> TSH 0.9
> ...


What do you mean your estrogen is abnormal. Is it low or high?


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well...he didnt say...and I was so absorbed in thinking of things to ask that I didnt ask...I did call back today and left a message with the nurse and she is suppose to talking to him. I am not sure...it sounds as if it may be low because I have gained weight..


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just talked to the Endo...he called. He said that my estrogen was low and said that it looks like I am pre-menopausal.  I guess that can go on for 10 or so years before its all over...LOL...He said once he looked at my labs for my thyroid he would call me back. I also have a thyroid U/S next week to check the nodule that I have.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Just talked to the Endo...he called. He said that my estrogen was low and said that it looks like I am pre-menopausal.  I guess that can go on for 10 or so years before its all over...LOL...He said once he looked at my labs for my thyroid he would call me back. I also have a thyroid U/S next week to check the nodule that I have.


I am soooooooooooooooooo glad you are having the ultra-sound. This is good!

In the future, you may wish to take a self-addressed, stamped envelope w/you when you get labs. Give to the appropriate person. Put "lab results" on the front of the envelope, bottom left. I do that w/the date of the labs as well. That way, I just file the envelopes and all.

As you know, different labs use different ranges so basically all we can do is stare at your results and wish we had ranges. Guessing is never a good thing.


----------

